# Transformatori >  Nestrādā transformators.

## NEspecialists

Lieta tāda - vienam lodāmuram vajag 12 V maiņstrāvu. Līdz tam es viņu baroju ar lielu senča nenosakāmas izcelsmes transformatoru (līdz brīdim, kad viņš nokrita zemē). Tad vienā antenas pastiprinātājā atradu transformatoru no 220~ uz 12~V. Tā nu es sapriecājos un iebūvēju jau šo korpusā, slēdzi uztaisīju... nu viss ar glanci. Bet viss sākās kad pieslēdzu lodāmuru - gaidu 3min, bet lodāmurs kā auksts, tā auksts... pielieku roku pir transformatora - bāc, kas par karstumiņu! Izslēdzu ārā, kamēr nav par vēlu. Tā viņš uzkarsa tikai tad, kad biju pieslēdzis lodāmuru, "tukšgaitā" viss it kā kārtībā. Nodomāju, ka kaut kas nav kārtībā ar viņu, tapēc izmērīju spriegumu - 13, 7~V dod ārā. Bet tie joki sākās, kad strāvas stiprumu gribēju izmērīt, jo man multimetrs vienkārši neko nerāda (0.00). Kādēļ tā? 
P.S. Apzinos, ka mans jautājums vai uztaisītais veidojums dažam liksies nožēlojams, bet ar barošanas lietām es sāku ņemties tikai nedēļu, tā kā palūgšu būt iecietīgiem pret nezinīšiem...

----------


## Mairis

Nu tas trafs taatad ir KRIETNI par shvaku! Vai arii lodaamurs ir beigts!
Pameeri lodaamura pretestiibu!

Stiprumu tu izmeerit vari tikai tad, kad multimetram + vads ir paarsprausts pie A meeriishanas! 0 tur nevar buut nekaadiigi! Stipruma meeriishana notiek iissleegumaa, taa kaa ilgaak par 3 sek labaak netureet!

----------


## GuntisK

Lieta tāda ka tev tas transformators netur slodzi. Pats 12v lodāmuru baroju no oscilogrāfa izrautā toroidālā trafa, kas nodrošina izejā aptuveni 4A lielu strāvu. Tie trafi kas antenas pastiprinātājā ārā spēj dot max 150mA.  ::  Tā ka tavā gadījumā viņš neder.  ::  Dabū trafu no veca lampu teļļuka, saslēdz ķēdē divus kvēles tinumus (tie kas 6,3v 4A) un būs tev normāls lodāmura barošanas bloks.

----------


## Raimonds1

vēl variants ir tie 220V-12v pārveidotāji ar mazajiem ferīta trafiem. Jāskatās jauda.
Vispaŗ bleķa trafiem pēc lieluma var pateikt jaudu, tas teļļuka antenas trafs varētu būt kādi pāris vati.

----------

